# greenephantom's NEW "Schwinn Built Heavyweights 1946-1964" BOOK



## Boris (Jun 4, 2012)

I just received my copy of this book, and I have to say that I was very impressed indeed. This is a nice meaty, well organized book, full of useful information and packed with plenty of catalog pages of Schwinn bicycles and parts which were available during these years. Beautiful cover by M. Mathey. This is a MUST HAVE book for any postwar heavyweight Schwinn collector!


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Thumb's Up*

I have to agree Dave.  I purchased all of Geoff's books that he had in stock and they are all great resources.  Waiting for the '38 Combo and Tech & Spec to get back in stock to purchase those also.


----------



## vincev (Jun 4, 2012)

Dave do you have the linkwhere the book can be obtained?


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Book link*

http://www.greenephantom.com/


----------



## vincev (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 29, 2017)

Does anyone know if this book will be more available ?  Guessing there all gone? I tried to find them on  the website   www.greenephantom.com   but it refers to buy it on E-Bay.    Tried that but no luck.  My brother has one ,, he said he bought his last year.  Hopefully they will print more of them.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Schwinn lover said:


> Does anyone know if this book will be more available ?  Guessing there all gone? I tried to find them on  the website   www.greenephantom.com   but it refers to buy it on E-Bay.    Tried that but no luck.  My brother has one ,, he said he bought his last year.  Hopefully they will print more of them.



Have you tried contacting Geoff directly? V/r Shawn


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 29, 2017)

No I have not. I take it he is a caber member then? Any help with this quest for this book will be Greatly appreciated!
I hope  to buy one if he has any left.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 29, 2017)

Here's the eBay listing.   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Hea...149375?hash=item1a2f4436ff:g:Sh8AAOxyBC1SArGR


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 30, 2017)

Yes he is a member, love this book also. Have the middleweight too. 
@greenephantom


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 30, 2017)

Schwinn lover said:


> No I have not. I take it he is a caber member then? Any help with this quest for this book will be Greatly appreciated!
> I hope  to buy one if he has any left.




I hope you saw my eBay link and got that copy?


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 30, 2017)

Darn,,, no I worked a double shift & didn't get home till 8 pm. Guessing another Caber might of snagged it. Oh well that's just my luck ,,, guess I borrow my brothers till more are available


----------

